# Ziebart?



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

I know my grandfather would definitely approve of this...but I was considering having my Jetta Ziebart-ed. I know what the Ziebart procedure is, but the car is from 04, no rust, rot or decay, or bodywork for that matter as well. 
Any thoughts on it?


----------



## zero9nine (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Ziebart? (Maggiolone)*

Find a good local detailer. Detailing is an art. You want someone who is going to take pride in their work.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Ziebart? (zero9nine)*

Just my opinion. Ziebart was very beneficial back in the day, however with the advent of galvanized bodies etc, I don't think it is necessary these days. 
Sometimes you see more rust developing around the holes they drilled in the rockers for access that you would have seen otherwise.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Ziebart? (randyvr6)*

Thanks...I don't know how beneficial it is on a five year-old car as it is...


----------



## gillano (Aug 4, 2005)

also the ziebart can clog up the drain holes and make water collect where it shouldn't
it will kill your car stay away...all of my old rabbit's rust problems were caused by the holes drilled and the clogged drains


----------



## vwee84 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: (gillano)*

i have worked in a bodyshop for a few years and so does my sis in law and we both use - used drail oil to rust protect all of our cars old and new, applied with a shutz gun very thin coat does wonders, and cars have so many hole in the doors right from the factory that no drilling required and has no chance of plugging holes. if you apply to much be prepared to have a couple days of clean up as the oil will flow down the doors and panels and out of the drain holes apply sparingly but enough to cover


----------

